# Canon Mark5dIV vs Iphone X



## Kai75 (May 30, 2021)

A year ago I made a movie at school with the Canon Mark5dIV. It was presented at a big screen. I used an external microphone, the 50mm lens and I shot everything in MF. Last week I started filming again with the same equipment, but today I did some takes with my iphone x. Can someone tell me why the Canon would be the way to go? Thanks.


----------



## Del Paso (May 30, 2021)

If you don't know the answer, why should we?


----------



## Maximilian (May 31, 2021)

Just a few thoughts:

Is there anything you want that you can't do in PP with the iPhone files?
Is the sound recording limited?
Are there any limitations in focal length with the iPhone?
Have you recognized any IQ limitations in dim light with the iPhone?
Is the size of the iPhone or the type of rig you're using limiting you?
If all questions answered with "No!" be happy with your iPhone and sell your 5D4.


----------



## EduPortas (May 31, 2021)

Your iPhone is less stable than your DSLR, specially when attaching external devices.

If you value your narrative maybe that's important.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 1, 2021)

Just watch the videos on a big screen.
Then you'll see the difference.


----------

